# Why do fish breathe heavily after some water changes?



## TK220 (Mar 24, 2008)

From time to time, it seems as if my fish breathe heavily at the top of the water after larger water changes (25% to 40%). I cannot figure out what causes this. My tank has been established for a couple of years now and when I test my parameters everything is fine. 0 ammonia, 0 nitrites, 25 nitrates.

Any ideas on what would cause this? They seem to breathe heavily for about 2 days after the water change and then they settle down and are fine. The only thing I can think of is the fact that the water I add in has chloramines in it. I add prime before and after my water change, but I still run into this problem.

Obviously, the solution is smaller water changes (10% to 15%) and that's what I normally do but I still cannot figure out why the larger changes cause so much stress.


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

Could adding too much Prime be a possibility?
Do any swings in water properties happen from the changes(pH, KH, GH)?
Have you considered getting a filter for your tap water?
Is this tap water from a municipal treatment plant or well water?
Is there a possibility there might be heavy metals in the water?

Two days seems like a long time and I really have no clue what is going on with your tank.
I just threw out some questions that may help or lead to something.
I would ask around the neigborhood and see if anyone else experiences this with their tanks.
:-?


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

You may not be adding enough Prime if your water is heavily treated.

Also, how long do you typically go between water changes? If you have a low KH then your ph may be dropping between water changes if you're allowing more than a few weeks go by between changes. What can happen is that you may have a small amount of ammonia in the water that is rendered harmless to your fish in the lower ph water. But then when you add the new water the ph goes up, suddenly, and any ammonia reverts back to its toxic form. This can be extremely stressful for your fish.

You are right in being concerned as it's not normal for fish to react this way to a water change. Give your water company a call and see if they can shed any light. If its not chloramines then it might be something else that they are adding that's causing the problem.

Is your substrate very deep? More than four inches? Do you siphon it very often? Does there seem to be a lot of waste built up in it?

How about your filters: is there a good strong flow coming out of them? Do you turn them off for any length of time during water changes?

Anything added to the water besides Prime?

Robin


----------



## TK220 (Mar 24, 2008)

Your theory on my PH increasing after a larger water change and essentially "activating" any trace amounts of ammonia may be the answer here. While I normally do weekly water changes of 15 - 20%, there are times when I wait longer between changes (up to 3 weeks) and then do a larger water change. That is when this problem crops up.

As far as my substrate, it is not deep and I always siphon the gravel when I do water changes. Filters are all on full blast with plenty of water agitation.


----------



## joel.uejio (Aug 28, 2009)

I would think maybe just not enough dissolved oxygen in the water you're using...? How do you do water changes? Python? Buckets?


----------



## TK220 (Mar 24, 2008)

I siphon water from the tank into my yard to drain and I run the garden hose from my outside faucet directly into my tank to fill. I add a full dose of prime before and after the water change is finished.


----------



## joel.uejio (Aug 28, 2009)

Something you could try (if you don't mind messing with your hose) is poke some holes at the base near the spigot. Then when you fill your tank air should get drawn into the water stream and oxygenate your water.....maybe


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

Tap water is under pressure and holds more gases, some of which may not be so good. There could be an over concentration of CO2 or no oxygen or something, but seems all that would dissipate in an hour or two. Think Robin hit it on the head with the ph drop.


----------



## frank1rizzo (Mar 14, 2005)

bulldogg7 said:


> Tap water is under pressure and holds more gases, some of which may not be so good. There could be an over concentration of CO2 or no oxygen or something, but seems all that would dissipate in an hour or two. Think Robin hit it on the head with the ph drop.


It depends on his water movement.

Try filling the tank 3-4" from the top after a water change. Leave the water level low and the filters on for an hour, then top the tank off. I bet that will help.

:thumb:


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

I have this from time to time, despite doing regular weekly 50% water changes. I notice this after recent rainfalls as the plant adds more chlorine/chloramine for treatment. Further it could easily be a lack of oxygen. you also state you are using your OUTSIDE spigot.... thus NO water temp control.

My big bet is the temp, as using outside spigot means cold water. Thus, you are shocking your fish. Smaller changes don't do it as it won't change your temp as much.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## TK220 (Mar 24, 2008)

Man, I'm in Texas. Except for January and February when it dips into the 40s and I fill the tank from my sink, the water from my spigot is always around 72 - 76 degrees. Just like the fishies like it. Temp is not the issue, but thanks for the input.


----------



## gtphale (Oct 12, 2008)

Isn't outside spigot temps 42 degs.?


----------



## Wolffishin (Sep 9, 2009)

Good point.
Since the water is coming from underground piping it will be very cool.

In reading all this I think it definately has something to do with shock caused by temperature or pH change.

If you don't do frequent water chages the pH will drop over time due to fish waste.
If you are adding higher pH water during the changes it will definately shock the fish.

I'd check the tank pH and then check your tap water pH.
And always match the water change temperature with the tank temperature.


----------



## wheatbackdigger (May 11, 2008)

TK220 said:


> Your theory on my PH increasing after a larger water change and essentially "activating" any trace amounts of ammonia may be the answer here. While I normally do weekly water changes of 15 - 20%, there are times when I wait longer between changes (up to 3 weeks) and then do a larger water change. That is when this problem crops up.
> 
> As far as my substrate, it is not deep and I always siphon the gravel when I do water changes. Filters are all on full blast with plenty of water agitation.


I think you answered your own question. Three weeks, then a large water change. Too much change in water chemistry. Stick to weekly water changes and 50 percent should not affect your fish.


----------

